# Finally home!



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey guys, Its been a long 10 years but I am officially out of the Marine Corps and back in Michigan. We moved back in August. We were supposed to take a trip to Alaska but life got in the way. I got accepted to LSSU in the Wildlife Biology program, so we decided to save our cash and get ready for school. I start in January so between now and then I will be living in the woods! I can't wait to get back in touch with everyone. 

Last, anyone have a house or know of a house for rent near the Soo? Need at least 3 bed, NOT IN TOWN, no more than 650/month rent.

Thanks guys


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Welcome home and thanks for serving our country! The way the economy is in Michigan now, you can probably buy a home in the Soo for $650.....

Again welcome home!

Marc


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Welcome home and thank you for your selfless service and commitment. I hope your time in the woods before school is rewarding, you deserve it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks guys 

@kingfisher sad but true... which is why I didn't even attempt to find a job before applying to LSSU!


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

Welcome home Marine. Thank you for serving our country. My oldest son will be takeing your watch next year. He wants to be a Marine Sniper. 

I second kingfisher2, in this houseing market you could buy one for that much. 

Good luck this season!


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Thanks and welcome home!


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

Not sure on housing, but PM me if you want some killer duck hunting spots and some possible places to trap up there. I went to LSSU for a couple of semester before I transferred to GVSU, and I think I attended the woods more than class.

Derek


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Welcome back and happy trapping!


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Welcome home and thanks for your service!


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Welcome back Sniper! Great to see you are back here and as the others have already stated ... thank you for your service.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Seaarkshooter said:


> Welcome home and thank you for your selfless service and commitment. I hope your time in the woods before school is rewarding, you deserve it.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


X's 10 ~!!!!! thank you and welcome back to our reality. good luck


----------



## dwalker (Jan 1, 2011)

Welcome Home !!! great feeling isn't it, I still remember coming home after being stoplossed because of Desert Storm and stuck on the DMZ another 3 months. I also went to LSSU, or LSSC when I went there  I went before my enlistment, wish i had done it your way. You'll have alot of fun there. Again, Welcome Home !!


----------



## sixgun4866 (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome home and thanks for your service as others have already stated. Great time of the year to have some free time enjoy.


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate it. It does feel good to be home. A little odd but good. Still keep wondering how all my Marines are doing, but they will work it out. They always do! As for hunting and trapping I can't wait, problem is all of my stuff is still in storage! Gotta find a house in the Soo to get unpacked. 

But OH BOY when i do, I did a bunch of scouting and I have three active beaver dams that I am gonna be setting. Two on private property that only I will have access to:evil: and the other is the same place Dave taught me how to trap. So it should be an awesome year. Not to mention we have a massive pack of yote roaming around my parents farm, so I can't wait to pinch some toes!!! Not to jinx it, and not that it matters cause I'd be setting either way but it looks like the prices are pretty good on most pelts, and the forecast in the FFG looked promising. A whole lot better than the last 4 years in North Carolina. I hooked up on some really nice reds, greys, cats, yotes, and a beav or two but the market down there is horrible and the nearest buyer down there was an hour away. So I gave away most of my pelts, I kept the best grey and red though for my collection! 

Now If I could just hook up with a Marten and a Fisher while I'm in the Soo I'd be a happy man! Oh yeah and I still have never got a mink, but like Dave said, that area he taught me in is very "minky" so we'll see!


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Thank you so much for your service to our nation! Welcome home!

You should touch base with Mike Anderson. He lives in Dafter and attended LSSU. I'll pm you his email.

John


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Justin

Great hearing from you! As I well know life is always interesting with its many twists and turns. But being back in Michigan is not all bad. Sure loving the beautiful fall woods and guiding for my wife's bowing adventures.

Try getting in touch with Ottertrapper (Kurt) he is a great guy who recently lived in the Soo who might give you some leads on housing.

Let me know if you would like a refresher course on Mink Trapping. I would be glad to slip over and spend a day with you.

Dave


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey Dave good to hear from you, where are you at these days? I would love to set out a mink line with you, just let me know when is good for you. I am available Thurs-Sun, I have classes right now on Mon-Wed but will check my lines before class. That place where we went trapping last time is amazing now, it has two dams and a ton of active sign. The beaver are digging trenches up into the other stands and my dad can' get to his tree stand without getting wet now. The water is up about 4-5 feet and there is sign everywhere. I haven't seen any otter now though like I did before and I'm not seeing the left over clam shells anymore either so that confused me a little bit. 

Last but not least, we found a place to rent up in the Soo this last weekend. Its a beautiful place, OT might know it. It is the old Osborn dairy farm, we got a great deal on it and the owners are great people. Its a 4 bed 1 bath farmhouse on 120 acres. But I don't think I'll be allowed to hunt it, I haven't spoke with them yet about trapping it so we will see about that. Either way I can't wait to get into the season!


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Justin

I will PM you with my phone #, so you can call me about setting up a trip out on your trapline.

Dave


----------

